# Taylor Swift concert pics....Pic heavy



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2010)

Surprised my 8 year old daughter and wife with Taylor Swift tickets in Orlando. Didn't give them the tickets until we got down there. The wife and daughter actually got a hug from her....talking about scoring some brownie points.
There is not doubt why she is Entertainer of the Year. One of the best concerts I've ever been to.

First two are right before she hugs my wife and daughter..












The lucky girl...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool. I like Taylor. Hope she never gets too "Hollywood".


----------



## Hoss (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotta get those brownie points when you can.  Looks like you had a lot of fun.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Apr 5, 2010)

All right!  Good job & thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2010)

That's awesome!  Good for you!


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Apr 5, 2010)

> Hope she never gets too "Hollywood".



What??? Please don't anybody take it the wrong way, I think it's great the guy surprises the wife and daughter with tickets if that's what they like, but she's all Hollywood plain and simple.  Just look at all the stuff on that stage; castles, rain, dancers, throwing a chair........no idea what's up with the 55 gallon metal drums welded together.

Guess I'm just getting old!


----------



## Jeff1969 (Apr 6, 2010)

My wifes cousin sings in Little Big Town and says Taylor is a very down-to-earth person. I'd love to go see her in concert one day. I bet she puts on a great show.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 6, 2010)

BLACKJACKMTMAN said:


> What??? Please don't anybody take it the wrong way, I think it's great the guy surprises the wife and daughter with tickets if that's what they like, but she's all Hollywood plain and simple.  Just look at all the stuff on that stage; castles, rain, dancers, throwing a chair........no idea what's up with the 55 gallon metal drums welded together.
> 
> Guess I'm just getting old!



No offense taken. But 99% of country music is not country music anymore...Taylor Swift included. The band members these days have more piercings and spiked hair than some of the hair bands from the 80's. My wife and daughter like her because she gives 100% and for the time being is as good a role model as you can get from the music industry these days.


----------



## Prorain (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad ya'll had a good time!

ROOLLLLLLL TIDE


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Apr 6, 2010)

> No offense taken. But 99% of country music is not country music anymore...Taylor Swift included. The band members these days have more piercings and spiked hair than some of the hair bands from the 80's. My wife and daughter like her because she gives 100% and for the time being is as good a role model as you can get from the music industry these days.



Definitely not many true country artists on the radio these days for sure!    She is definitely an entertainer, and if she does write those songs she has as an awesome gift with that as well.   While I definitely wouldn't go just for myself, if my little girl liked her I would do the same thing!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 7, 2010)

BLACKJACKMTMAN said:


> if my little girl liked her I would do the same thing!



It's amazing the things you will do for those little girls aint it. Thank God for kids!!


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2010)

You are a great Dad. Sometimes you just do things you may not have the greatest interest in - because of the joy you'll see on your loved ones' faces. I think you've got it just right. 

As I understand it...she does write most of her own lyrics. Whether or not she's too theatrical, commercialized/Hollywood.....depends on how you look at it. I'd say she's a smart cookie (very good at marketing herself). Gal is supporting herself and likely the whole family is benefiting from her work ethic. Bet she rarely takes a day off, as prolific as she seems to be...

Songwriting takes talent...even if she weren't a performer...she would do QUITE well simply WRITING for other artists...

Give the gal a break folks: she writes, plays instruments, sings/performs, and has stage presence (charisma/personality). What more can an artist do? Seems to me she's got it all covered.


----------

